# Transfer paper for pigment ink



## musicopr (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi, everyone which transfer paper is the best for pigment ink?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the Jet Pro Soft Stretch is the best paper for light transfers and the Alpha gold or Jet wear for darks (the same paper) is the best for dark transfers. .... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Jetpro Softstretch for lights and everlast for darks (Opaque)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Lights:
Jetprosofstretch (JPSS)

Darks:
1. Ironall Dark (same as everlast)
2. JetWear


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Kelly, you think it would be beneficial to take a poll on which paper is best for dark garments? It seems everyone agrees with the same product for lights.


----------



## RedLine7000 (May 3, 2008)

I just started using JPSS and think it's great! There is a slight amonia smell to the paper, but it's not really noticable when printing. -N


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

RedLine7000 said:


> I just started using JPSS and think it's great! There is a slight amonia smell to the paper, but it's not really noticable when printing. -N


Oh, yeah, this paper *stinks* as in smell, I actually liked the way Ironall for lights smelled, so this was rude after that paper, but I said to myself, small trade off for the results. Thanks for putting a name to that smell, I couldn't tell what I thought it was besides just bad.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

spankthafunk said:


> Kelly, you think it would be beneficial to take a poll on which paper is best for dark garments? It seems everyone agrees with the same product for lights.


Well, I don't really know. The poll would be great to show the most popular product for darks *today*, but what's popular today could easily change in a month's time.


----------



## Van Oscar (May 5, 2014)

Hey whats the best transfer paper for light and dark garments for my espon R3000?? Any help would be great


----------

